# Die Øld Rabbitz suchen Zuwachs!



## dego309 (5. März 2017)

Hallo Blackrock,

Unsere Raidzeiten sind Mittwoch und Sonntag von 19.00 - 22.00 Uhr

Unsere Gilde ist noch relativ frisch und befindet sich derzeit im Aufbau. Wir bieten eine lockere, TS3-aktive Gildenatmosphäre und eine verschiedenst orientierte Gildenstruktur an.
Unsere Gilden-/Raidleitung besteht vorwiegend aus Leuten, die bereits seit Classic Zeiten aktiv sind und euch daher in jedem Bereich mit Rat und Tat zur seite stehen können.
Ziel ist es, mittel- bis längerfristig, den heroischen sowie den mythischen Raidcontent zu bestreiten!

Wir wünschen uns Spieler:

- mit einem Mindestalter von 18 Jahren
- die mehrfach die Woche online sind
- das beste aus ihrem Charakter holen wollen (Simcraft, Theorycrafting, etc.)
- die sich mit Raidmechaniken für neue Bosse im Vorfeld bereits auseinander setzen
- Kritikfähig sind
- Vorbereitet zum Raid erscheinen
- 885+ Gear und +-40 Traits in der Wumme haben

Was wir nicht brauchen:

- Leute die denken, sie wären das Zentrum der Welt
- Flamer und Ragekids
- Loothoes

Wir bieten:

- Eine gut organisierte und strukturierte Gilde
- eine familiäre Gildenatmosphäre, in der gemeinsam auch viel außerhalb der Raidzeiten unternommen wird (Mythic+ etc)
- Arbeitsfreundliche 2 Tages Raid: ihr kommt von der Arbeit oder Uni heim und könnt auch entspannt erstmal etwas essen oder die Füße hochlegen, bevor es losgeht.
- Eine lockere und stressfreie, aber erfolgsorientierte Atmosphäre
- Trashtalk auf aller niedrigstem Niveau zwischen, vor und nach den Tries 
- Regelmäßige M+ Runs im High Key Bereich
- Objektive und gerechte Lootverteilung
- Mittel- bis längerfristig die Finanzierung des Raids mittels Alchi Kessel, Vantusrunen und Repkosten (über Sellruns)

Bedarf:

- aktuell ist noch alles offen, meldet euch einfach 


Mit den abendlich angesetzten Raidzeiten möchten wir gezielt Menschen ansprechen, die ebenfalls wie wir, bereits eine gewisse Reife besitzen, jedoch auch noch Spaß am Spiel haben. Dieses aber eben auch als ein Spiel sehen und deswegen ihre Zeit auch möglich effektiv nutzen möchten.

Wenn wir euch damit ansprechen konnten und ihr Lust darauf habt, dann meldet euch einfach bei:

Gildenleitung:    Olli - repLi#2134
Raidlead:    Johannes- Mohadiep#2120


Wir freuen uns von euch zu hören!


----------



## dego309 (6. März 2017)

/push


----------



## dego309 (13. März 2017)

/push


----------

